# i want a suit



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i have like 1400 $ to spend if it were you what suit would you get ? i am new to this and want the most out of the little money i have . any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what type of dogs will you be working?
what types of presentations? sport?
have you worked in a suit before?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i have a little experience , but a great mentor . as far as dogs go dobermanns , a shepard and a mali . and i hope to figure out a specific sport soon but i plan on getting any experience i can from paying for seminars and school to working where i am welcome , the suit will be used a couple times a week our dogs


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> i have a little experience , but a great mentor . as far as dogs go dobermanns , a shepard and a mali . and i hope to figure out a specific sport soon but i plan on getting any experience i can from paying for seminars and school to working where i am welcome , the suit will be used a couple times a week our dogs


suits are kinda like shoes, everyone has a preference. the weights and styles are variable. getting more protection usually means heavier and more restricting, some people like to mix weights on the jacket and the pants too.. what type of suit have you worked in, and did you like it?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

it was a demanet semi comp and i liked it a lot but its not in the budget and wont be any time soon , unless i find a used one i am 5'11 265 and have had no luck finding one


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> it was a demanet semi comp and i liked it a lot but its not in the budget and wont be any time soon , unless i find a used one i am 5'11 265 and have had no luck finding one


I found a brand new Demanet standard size training weight for 1100. But you will need custom size most likely..depending on how you are built of course (not making assumptions about your height/weight) deals do come up now and then, overstock, wrong fit, whatnot..

I think you can find that suit in that price range.. 

http://demanetonline.com/tag/demanet-bite-suit/

http://seynaeve.us/


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

again thanks , didn't find that one


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

If you liked the Demanet, go save up a few more bucks and get one the fits you, custom made. Shouldn't be all that much more money.
I'd be happy to sell you the first suit I ever bought, before I finally put it up on eBay, for a third of your budget, but really, you won't like it. It'll fit you, but it's way too heavy.
One word, depending on how many dogs you work, how hard they bite, and how much wear you want to get out of the suit, consider a training weight suit. You're not at the point where you want to go decoying trails yet, so why not go for a little more protection?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

some people really try to make a killing on suits, and way overprice them in my opinion...

I have seen Demanet advertised for almost 2000 on some US sites, and saw one going for almost 3000 in Australia..lol


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

@ derek after looking at the suits on that site i am going to go with the training weight one


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> some people really try to make a killing on suits, and way overprice them in my opinion...
> 
> I have seen Demanet advertised for almost 2000 on some US sites, and saw one going for almost 3000 in Australia..lol



Joby,

Every once in a while you can find a bite suit for $200 that needs a little repair ;-)
The HD jacket is at the Shoe repair place having the Can Am covers sewn on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby,
> 
> Every once in a while you can find a bite suit for $200 that needs a little repair ;-)
> The HD jacket is at the Shoe repair place having the Can Am covers sewn on.


shoe repair guys.. 

The first suit I took to one was a Euro Joe, took a couple inches of the arms and legs and wanted leather cuff rolled over and sewn on...

went back a week later the guy only did the pants...broke his machine, he finished them by hand...he was pissed, threw the suit at me and told me to get it out of his shop, didnt even charge me...LOL...

I did the jacket myself by hand..still in good shape 

send a pic of it when it is done.. 

great snag in my opinion, I just dont knwo any guys that small that it would fit


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

If you have 1400 you should be able to afford a Demanet, depending on the Dollar/Euro conversion on any given day. One of my club members just bought a suit and it was right at 1400 with shipping. 

I would go with Demanet, big fan of their suits  But before you buy one I would think about the type of work you are doing, leg dogs, upper body dogs, arm biters, a little of everything, etc. Different cuts work better for different styles of work, so you want to get a style of suit that will work best for you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> shoe repair guys..
> 
> >Hell yes, I'm her best customer
> >What with leashes and harness and tugs that my dogs suck in
> ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is true, the guy that works my dog the most is about 6'5 275..but I would call him a police dog agitator, and Schutzhund helper not a PP decoy...lol...he got the nod at the 2012 WUSV Championship Qualification trial, on the GSDCA side as an alternate, and worked a few dogs in the trial....


----------

